# Joining a local model railroading club is the key.



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I have been having some difficulty trying to figure out how to build my layout. I had the tracks where I want them, but they are not at the elevation I wanted.

So, I am joining my local model railroader club. They have an HO Scale layout that is the size of a 2 car garage!!

The members have lots of knowledge and experience. Just that one meeting, I learned much more than I expected. 

I now know how to get the track at the right elevation.
I now know how to make the landscape.

And now I begin to make a flat piece of foam into a great layout.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

nice! its always fun to meet up with other train guys, everyones got thier own secrets haha


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

It is great. A local club does modular stuff. I have 1 problem. I work when they meet


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Being able to see and experience the end product, and talk to some of the folks who built it, is usually extremely helpful.

It is one of the things I recommend to beginners; if not to join, at least attend a few meetings.

Glad you found one that meets your needs!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

The local model railroad club is within walking distance of my place. The problem is, I don't have the time to go there more often then not, and I don't wish to pay $50 a month to go there. Also, I have emailed them a couple times about voluteering here and there (they always need people with wiring experience), but they are very picky, as they want someone older (like retired) instead of people my age (I'm 37). I honestly didn't see that coming.

-J.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I've thought many times about joining one of the area clubs. My contact with local railroaders at open houses has been positive and I've got an open invitation from a friend (who is a member) to visit a local train club. Unfortunately I haven't had time to visit. For a part time musician and full time husband and father, Friday night railroading meetings would be a tough sell.

If my son and/or daughter stick with the hobby we may join a club at some point, but right now I barely have any time to work on our layout much less spend time at someone elses.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> The local model railroad club is within walking distance of my place. The problem is, I don't have the time to go there more often then not, and I don't wish to pay $50 a month to go there. Also, I have emailed them a couple times about voluteering here and there (they always need people with wiring experience), but they are very picky, as they want someone older (like retired) instead of people my age (I'm 37). I honestly didn't see that coming.
> 
> -J.


Groucho Marx once said, "I would not want to join any club that would have me as a member." Or words to that effect.

All clubs are not created equal, and there are some that are like that. I wouldn't want to join such a club either. I can understand why (though I disagree) some clubs might want to exclude minors, or kids younger than a certain age, but any club that isn't looking for new and younger members is probably doomed.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> Groucho Marx once said, "I would not want to join any club that would have me as a member." Or words to that effect.
> 
> Any club that isn't looking for new and younger members is probably doomed.


I'm thinking the same way. It's weird, because they need new members with wiring experience, and I have. I can walk there, and wouldn't mind helping them out. I know from the past few model trains shows that the club crew are getting up there in years, and need help. I love model trains, and would like nothing more to help a local club. They however, don't see it that way, and that's sad. Their loss, really.

-J.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The local club here has no permanent layout. They do have a couple that they take to shows. They are really more of a railroad historical society than a model railroad layout running group. They seem to be a nice bunch, but just not the focus I'm looking for. Besides, time is pretty scarce for me.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

flyboy2610 said:


> The local club here has no permanent layout. They do have a couple that they take to shows.


The club here has one permanent layout, and one modular layout that they take to the train shows in the immediate area. They will probably have their stuff set-up at next week's show, and a big sign saying "New Members Wanted", only to get picky again and end up with no one joining.

It's a vicious cycle.

-J.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Although I would very much like to join a local club I am homebound and cannot drive anymore. Some clubs require one to attend three times as a guest before even joining. That is difficult because those who generally haul me around don't relish the idea of evening meetings and out of town meets. I have always wanted to belong to a local club because of the many great reasons to do so but, it is what it is...:thumbsdown:
The bottom line for me is this Model Train Forum.:thumbsup: I have met, online, several people who very generously give welcome advice and suggestions to my many questions and problems concerning model trains.:appl: What I have learned is greatly appreciated. I follow other online forums and sites but I found that none match the resources as found here.


----------



## Kadotus (Oct 28, 2016)

My "local" club that I would be most likely to join is 75 miles away, meets once a month in the middle of the week, and has an monthly dues of an unknown amount (but 18 and under are $20 a month)... Guess which club I won't be joining!

They do have a public event every November though, I do enjoy going to that and seeing the big setup.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Some clubs require one to attend three times as a guest before even joining.


Again, too many (in my opinion) persnickety rules is one of the things that keeps me from joining one.

You know I like quotes, here's one: "Any fool can make a rule, and any fool will mind it." -- Henry David Thoreau


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

too many rules are the reason I don't belong to a club , not to mention the dues. joined a modular club(dues were 25$ a year) about 10 years ago not knowing that there ultimate goal was to have a permanent layout , about 4 years ago they started setting rules as to what wheels on cars, type of couplers ,what brand of structures , ect ect . on top of dues in the 50$ a month range. needless to say dropped that club like a hot potato , I guess I was mistaken when I thought that a club was a group of people that wanted to have fun. you can get more useful info here in a month than you can ever get at a club.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

I’m very lucky to have found a club and hobby shop within 30 minutes of my house. A very welcoming, relaxed group that range from 8 to 80.. a modular,non rivet counting club that just enjoys running trains. Members are welcome anytime the store is open,(customers are welcome to check it out with supervision), also the first Sunday and every Thursday evening. Guests are always welcome! For $10 a month, $20 if you have real estate, it’s hard to beat. I feel very grateful they took a complete noob in and showing me the ropes!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

J.C. said:


> too many rules are the reason I don't belong to a club , not to mention the dues. joined a modular club(dues were 25$ a year) about 10 years ago not knowing that there ultimate goal was to have a permanent layout , about 4 years ago they started setting rules as to what wheels on cars, type of couplers ,what brand of structures , ect ect . on top of dues in the 50$ a month range. needless to say dropped that club like a hot potato , I guess I was mistaken when I thought that a club was a group of people that wanted to have fun. you can get more useful info here in a month than you can ever get at a club.


Indeed. Many of the local clubs here have these silly costs for dues and entry cards and all sorts of nonsense. It seems to be more about money than fun these days.

I have also learned a lot more from everyone here and what they post than any place else. This forum is one of the coolest model train resources around. Glad I found this place way back when!

-J.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Didn't mention it before, because it's not a "Scale Model" club, but I've been part of the Northern Illinois LEGO Train Club for over 10 years now.

http://niltc.org

Really great group of folks. The process for membership are that you attend a show and help out, attend a second show and display and if you're not a jerk (the most important factor), the club votes you in. You do have enough LEGO to fill a display 40"x40" module, but that's not really a barrier for those interested in membership. There are no dues, fees, etc. It's not a "requirement" but pretty much everyone buys a club shirt.

The club charges a low fee to organizations (Libraries, community organizations, etc) who want a show but that's enough to cover the tables, skirting, plexiglass guards, banner, dividers, etc that the club needs to put on shows. LEGO even sends some free product to the club now and then and once a year we can order bulk pieces from them at cost.

It's kind of an ideal situation. The only thing it lacks is a permanent location with a layout and regular meetings. However, the club has about 6-8 shows a year and 4 or so club meetings through out the year to do business, play games, etc.


----------

